# MES and Pork Shoulder/Butt



## 72lemanscvbl (May 24, 2010)

I've got a small Pork Butt-3lbs (says butt on the Hormel label, and shoulder on the store label which I assume means the same thing?)

I've only done Ribs, Wings, and (a Turkey at Christmas in a blizzard that was a major success considering the conditions), all with pretty good results with a lot of help from you folks.  Is a Pork Butt pretty much for pulled pork only and sandwiches or is there some other way of slicing and serving?  Would there be any major variation on the smoking method?   

I saw one post that said to take it to 160, foil it to 195, cooler it for 90 minutes, and let it set for another 10, which sounded like an easy way to start.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Most us do pulled pork tho some do slice it.

Some smoke it at 225-250 then foil at 160 and place it back in until it hits 200-205 then wrap in an old towel and place in a dry cooler for at least 1 hour then pull it.

Some smoke it at 225-250 and don't foil while its in there and take it to 200-205 then foil, wrap in a towel and into the cooler

Others have other methods but I think these are the 2 most common ways


----------



## insight (May 25, 2010)

Why the cooler? I am curious as to the science of this all!! *  I gotsta' know! *  ("Dirty Harry" reference)


----------



## aircooled (May 25, 2010)

Although others are _way_ more qualified to speak on this, I think the cooler is for its insulating properties to allow the meat to continue its path to deliciousness with carryover heat.


----------



## dennisdocb (May 25, 2010)

Insight said:


> Why the cooler? I am curious as to the science of this all!! *  I gotsta' know! *  ("Dirty Harry" reference)


After your meat is done it needs to rest...This allows the juices to redistribute throughout the meat and while that takes place for 1 or more hours the cooler will keep it very hot.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Aircooled said:


> Although others are _way_ more qualified to speak on this, I think the cooler is for its insulating properties to allow the meat to continue its path to deliciousness with carryover heat.


Yep the cooler which is usually filled with towels and then you have your meat (usually wrapped in double foil) and it will stay warm for hours. It acts as insulation to keep the meat warm and allow the juices to redistribute throughout the meat and make it nice and juicy.


----------



## pignit (May 26, 2010)

I only use the cooler method if I'm wanting to keep the meat hot for a meal that is hours away. To rest.... I'll put it in the microwave (not on of course) and let it rest in there before I pull. I don't let it rest for hours... just till it cools down enough to handle. If I'm serving dinner at 6 and the butt is done at 1, I'll slam it in the cooler with towels so that I can serve it hot.


----------



## maverick (May 26, 2010)

I just smoked an 8# butt in my MES over the weekend, and this is how I went about it...

the night before I put my rub on and also injected it with a mixture of water/rub
preheated the MES for an hour at 275*, while taking the butt out of the fridge and letting it sit on the counter
added some crushed charcoal briquettes to the chip loader about 1/2 way into the preheat
after preheating, set the MES to 225*, add boiling water/apple juice to water pan, and set butt in the smoker
add apple/hickory chips mixture as necessary to maintain TBS
pulled butt out of the smoker at 190*, wrapped in foil and towel and into a cooler (FTC) to finish/rest
pulled butt apart after an hour of FTC
8 of us proceeded to gorge ourselves on it :)


----------



## marty catka (May 26, 2010)

With the FTC method (*F*oil, *T*owel, *C*ooler) I have kept butts warm for up to 4 hours and the internal temp was still at 160 degrees and pulled very easily.  Made for some great chow.


----------



## tommythis (May 26, 2010)

Blimey I've gota lot to learn!


----------



## insight (May 27, 2010)

Maverick said:


> I just smoked an 8# butt in my MES over the weekend, and this is how I went about it...
> 
> the night before I put my rub on and also injected it with a mixture of water/rub
> preheated the MES for an hour at 275*, while taking the butt out of the fridge and letting it sit on the counter
> ...


Didja git' a smoke ring??


----------



## mythmaster (May 27, 2010)

Insight said:


> Didja git' a smoke ring?


I don't get a smoke ring with my MES, but I have read that you can throw in some lump charcoal with the wood chips, and it will produce a smoke ring.  Not that it matters, though...


----------

